# Cajun Pepper Fried Cabbage



## BakersDozen (Jun 23, 2006)

This recipe came from an old issue of Alabama Living and is not on their website. Anyone that didn't copy the recipe before I took it off can go to this site for a copy.

http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Beanbag/

 I had to remove the recipe due to rules of this forum which I forgot about! Sorry!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 23, 2006)

I LOVE it!!! I will sub the butter for olive oil though. THANKS!!!


----------



## BakersDozen (Jun 24, 2006)

Sushi...I also used olive oil! Should have made a note of that...sorry!


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 30, 2006)

i saved that one...
we love cajun food here...


----------



## Constance (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link...I've bookmarked the site, because there are a lot of good-looking recipes there.


----------



## BakersDozen (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Constance...glad you enjoyed my site....I need to do some updating on it, I have a ton of recipes to add. Just haven't had time lately. Alot of the recipes are family ones so enjoy!


----------



## mish (Jul 2, 2006)

BakersDozen said:
			
		

> This recipe came from an old issue of Alabama Living and is not on their website. Anyone that didn't copy the recipe before I took it off can go to this site for a copy.
> 
> http://recipecircus.com/recipes/Beanbag/
> 
> I had to remove the recipe due to rules of this forum which I forgot about! Sorry!


 
BD, here is a link in this forum to post recipe websites:

http://www.discusscooking.com/links/


----------

